# Madame Midnight's Best Brew



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Every twisted vigilante needs something more then water and soda to drink, and in this case, It's Madame Midnight's Best Brew. (It's for medicinal purposes only) :lolkin: (and for a good night's sleep too!)










I finally finished it. This is the bottle I scored at the Goodwill store for $5.99.

I learned alot from this project. Mainly that red shows up really well on a purple background and if you use a Q-tip to paint red streaks, it looks like blood pouring down the bottle. The other thing I learned was to be careful what you buy from the craft store. I was only looking for a glossy finish, but accidently bought glaze...it's sparkly. The bats are purple by the way. (it just doesn't show up in the picture very well)

Still, it's turned out really well. And I will proudly be using this bottle on Halloween Night.

If anyone wants to see progress pics let me know and I'll put them up!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good job on your first foray into evil bottle making:jol: And you realize, of course, this is only the start - little do you know you're now hooked and you'll be on the lookout for even more bottles to transmogrify into various and sundry brews


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i'll be on the lookout for more bottles like this!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks really good, nice job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks fick. that means alot to me.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a good looking bottle. I like the name you used and the bats.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Only medicinal purposes only? Are you sure. LOL. I love this prop.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

That is REALLY cool! I like it alot!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Really nice job, I know it wasn't what you expected but I kinda like the sparkly. 
I am a bottle whore too and someday I am actually going to do something with them


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Good Job DA......looks great


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

New from Madame Midnight:
Madame Midnight's Best Brew...Virgin Style.
Great for 18th birthdays...and you'll look cool drinking it! Not a single bit of alcohol!









Personally, I think it's a vase, but it could be a container for wine too. My fellow crazy woman is under the age limit! so this is the alternative for her.!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a haunted carafe


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

a what?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nicely done DA!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

another really nice one DA!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> a what?


A carafe is a bottle with a flared lip used to hold beverages, wine being the most common.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

cool...looks great DA


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks everybody for the kind words! and thanks roxy for clarifying what it was!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

well done those are very cool!!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work DA


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I missed the 2nd bottle you posted, very cool. Another great job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you so much! I forgot how awesome it feels to build stuff!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love it!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

both of the bottles look great, I love the names and the bats on the bottle,, nice coloring!


----------

